# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçi 3 Türk kardeşin büyük başarısı

## ceydaaa

Yaptıkları bilgisayar oyunuyla dünya çapında ün kazandılar
Almanya'nın Frankfurt kentinde Avni, Cevat ve Faruk Yerli kardeşler tarafından 1999 yılında kurulan Crytek isimli şirket, dünya çapında oyun yazılım şirketi olarak faaliyet gösteriyor.
Yeni tasarladıkları War Face isimli oyunun 2012 yılının sonuna kadar tüm dünyada tanınacağını söyleyen Avni Yerli ''Bu geliştirdiğimiz yeni oyun internet üzerinden oynanabilecek bir oyun olacak. Kullanıcılar oyunu ücretsiz olarak oynayabilecekler, fakat oyun içerisinde sunulan ekstralar ücretli olacak'' dedi.
Avni Yerli, Crytek olarak en büyük hayallerinin Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nu veya İstanbul'un fethini konu alan bir oyun geliştirmek olduğunu söyledi.
Kardeşlerin en büyüğü olan Avni Yerli, idealist olan gençlere de seslenerek ''Bizim bir hayalimiz vardı, bu hayalimizi insanlarla paylaştığımız zaman bize kimse inanmamıştı. Hayallerinize inanın ve hayalinizin peşinden koşun. Hiç bir iş kolay değil. Koyduğunuz hedefe, doğru adımlarla ilerleyin'' dedi.
Giresunlu gurbetçi ailenin çocukları olan Yerli kardeşler, çocuk yaşlarda bilgisayar oyunlarına duydukları merak ve hevesle kurdukları şirketi, dünyanın sayılı oyun yazılım şirketi haline geldi.
3 kardeşin en küçüğü olan Faruk Yerli (33), 1986 yılında derslerde kendilerine faydası olacağına inandırarak babalarına bir bilgisayar aldırdıklarını ve bu sayede bilgisayar oyunlarıyla tanıştıklarını söyledi.
Yerli, 90'lı yıllarda bilgisayar teknolojisinin geliştiğini ve kardeşleri Cevat'ın da bir bilgisayar oyunu yapma isteği olduğunu ifade ederek, ''O zamanlar bizim diğer 2 kardeşle okuduğumuz ve ilgili olduğumuz branşlar farklıydı. O yıllarda bize oyun geliştirin, IT sektöründe bir şirket kurun diyebilecek kimse yoktu. Çünkü bu çok yeni bir alandı'' dedi.
Kardeşleri Cevat'ın kafasına koyduğu bilgisayar oyun yazılımı yazma fikrini aileden kimseye söylemediklerini, sadece kardeşler arasında bilindiğini belirten Faruk Yerli, kardeşinin bu fikrini hep desteklediklerini kaydetti.
1995 yılında internetle tanıştıklarını söyleyen Faruk Yerli, oyun yazma ve geliştirme fikirlerini internet ortamında da kendileri gibi düşünen insanlarla görüşme imkanı bulduklarını, bu sayede bir çalışma ortamı oluşturduklarını söyledi. Cevat Yerli'nin internet üzerinden dünyanın farklı yerlerinden tasarım, grafik ve yazılım alanında uzman kişilerle irtibat kurduğunu söyleyen Faruk Yerli ''Bizim gibi düşünüp oyun yazmak isteyen çok insan varmış fakat bizim haberimiz yokmuş. Biz kendimizi yalnız sanıyorduk. İnternet sayesinde bu kişilerle de irtibatlaşarak kendimize bir yol çizmeye başladık'' dedi.
İlk başlarda kardeşleri Cevat'ı destekleyemediklerini söyleyen Faruk Yerli, ''Cevat kardeşimiz 45'in üzerinde bir uzman kadro kurmuştu. Ben ve Avni ağabeyim o zamanlar başka yerlerde çalışıyorduk. 1999 yılında 3 kardeş bir araya gelerek, Cevat kardeşimizin bir noktaya getirdiği taslağı, profesyonel olarak nasıl geliştirebiliriz diyerek yola çıktık. 2000 yılında bir prototip oyunla Amerika'daki bir fuara gittik. Çalışmalarımız beğenilince bu sektöre girdik'' ifadelerini kullandı.
Avni Yerli (42) inşaat mühendisliği fakültesinin bitirme tezini hazırlaması için babasının 7 bin Mark'a aldığı bilgisayarın 24 saat boyunca hiç kapanmadığını vurgulayarak, ''Ben derslerimle alakalı çalışmalarımı bitirdikten sonra, bilgisayarda sürekli oyunlar oynuyorduk. Bilgisayarımız hiç kapanmıyordu. Babamızın o zaman büyük bir bedel ödeyerek aldığı bilgisayar bizim hayatımızı değiştirdi'' dedi.
Crytek şirketi olarak 2004 yılında piyasaya ilk çıkardıkları 'Far Cry' isimli oyunun ilk haftalarda Avrupa ve Amerika'da ilk sıralarda yer aldığını ve 4 yıl içerisinde 3 milyon adet sattıklarını belirten Avni Yerli, geliştirdikleri oyunların Playstation, Xbox, PC, iphone ve ipadlere uyumlu olduklarını ve yakında geliştirilen oyunların internet üzerinden de oynanabileceğini söyledi.
Crytek'in uluslararası bir şirket olduğunu söyleyen Avni Yerli, ''Sadece Frankfurt'ta 340 çalışanımız var. İngiltere, Macaristan, Bulgaristan, Ukrayna, Kore, Çin ve Amerika'daki personelle birlikte toplam 680 personelimiz bulunuyor. Farklı ülkelerden insanları bir arada barındırdığımız için ortak dilimiz İngilizce. Crytek oyun yazılım alanında dünya çapında teknoloji ve ürün kalite bakımından ilk 3'te yer alıyor'' şeklinde konuştu.
Geliştirdikleri oyunların çocukların ruhsal ve fiziksel sağlığını olumsuz yönde etkilememesi için hassasiyet gösterdiklerini ifade eden Avni Yerli, şirketin ilk yıllarında Alman makamları tarafından bu nedenle baskılar gördüğünü ve kendilerininde bu konuya önem verdiklerini kaydetti.

----------

